# Import duty and tax??



## Daysdownunder (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what the rates of import duty and tax are if you ship things less that 12 months old into Oz? 
We've got a new TV which we are bringing, and may buy some other bits but we want to know what we'll get taxed on entry to Oz so we can budget for it. 

I've spent about an hour trawling the Oz custopms site and while this duty and tax is mentioned many times I can't find the actual rate. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Daysdownunder said:


> Does anyone know what the rates of import duty and tax are if you ship things less that 12 months old into Oz?
> We've got a new TV which we are bringing, and may buy some other bits but we want to know what we'll get taxed on entry to Oz so we can budget for it.
> 
> I've spent about an hour trawling the Oz custopms site and while this duty and tax is mentioned many times I can't find the actual rate.
> ...


How do they know what's not 12 months old? Do you have to suply proof?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've had a look around too but I can't the actual rates - I think you have to ring them. 

We weren't asked to supply proof for anything we brought in so it's up to you to declare it. 

Maybe an agent knows where to find the actual rates....?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Daysdownunder (Feb 15, 2009)

*Shot at dawn?*



kaz101 said:


> I've had a look around too but I can't the actual rates - I think you have to ring them.
> 
> We weren't asked to supply proof for anything we brought in so it's up to you to declare it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen. I did think of that, but if customs do question it and you can't prove it is over 12months old will we be shot at dawn? 

Or is the worse case scenario you just pay the tax?


----------



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's the info I got from them.. Now try to find schedule 3...


Thank you for your enquiry about Personal Effects.



"Unaccompanied Personal Effects" will only be accepted in relation to your "status". A "Visitor Visa" would only allow a small quantity of clothing articles that you have owned and used, to a "Resident Visa" which would allow your furniture and other household effects. The shipment is assessed at the time of import.



Generally, personal and household goods that you have owned and used overseas for 12 months or more may be imported Duty and Goods and Services Tax (GST) free. (motor vehicles and parts, commercial goods, alcohol and tobacco products are excluded).



Personal and household effects owned for less than 12 months will be subject to the normal rates of duty and GST. Customs Duty varies depending on the goods, the GST is 10%. The purchase price will be depreciated depending on the length of ownership and use, the depreciation rates are, 

20% for up to 3 months 

40% for 3 to 6 months 

60% for 6 to 12 months. 



There is further information from the Customs Website Customs home page by selecting the option Travellers, then Information for Travellers and then select Unaccompanied Effects. 



Duty rates vary for different items, and a list of tariff classifications and rates of duty is listed in Schedule 3 of the Customs Tariff.



You will be required to complete an Unaccompanied Personal Effects Statement - B534. You can locate this on our website Customs home page, select media, publications & forms then select Forms. To clear your personal effects you will be required to present-

- A signed and completed copy of an Unaccompanied Personal Effects Statement (Form B534);

- Your passport or other evidence of travel;

- A packing list or a list of contents from the sender overseas;

- The air freight or sea freight shipping documents if imported other than by post

- Some evidence of the value of the goods, particularly if they are new goods;

- If someone else is collecting the goods on your behalf, they must have a signed authority from you (for example: a B534 signed and completed by you or a letter of authority or a statutory declaration).



I suggest you contact the Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service as all personal and household effects are subject to Quarantine inspection and treatment, if necessary on arrival in Australia. You can contact Quarantine by go to their website www.aqis.gov.au.



Regards,



Paul Roberts



Senior Information Officer 

Customs Information and Support Centre

Ph: 1300 363 263

Fax: 02 8339 6714

Website: Customs home page <http://www.customs.gov.au>


----------



## Daysdownunder (Feb 15, 2009)

*Thanks*



canadiangal75 said:


> Here's the info I got from them.. Now try to find schedule 3...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry about Personal Effects.
> ...



Thanks for this Paul. I still can't find the duty on a TV but I've been told about 10% and GST is about 10% so I'll just factor this in to our budget. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

My name is not Paul.. I just posted a reply I got from the government when I asked about this stuff... Hope it helps..


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

FYI we brought a fairly new LCD flat screen TV from Canada only to find out it didn't work here! We had thought that we would only have to get an adaptor for it, but that is not the case, it is useless here!


----------

